# Welche Komponenten für einen HTPC



## georgesky (19. September 2007)

*Welche Komponenten für einen HTPC*

Hallo zusammen
Ich möchte mir einen HTPC fürs Wohnzimmer zusammenschrauben.
Er soll Musik und Videoinhalte abspielen und aufnehmen und ins Internet können.
Halt ein besserer DVD Recorder der noch viel mehr kann.
Die Komponenten sollten nicht überdiemensioniert sein aber trotzdem anständige Hardware.
Aber was nem ich???
Könnt Ihr mir eure Zusammenstellungen oder Empfehlungen posten und vielleicht auch eure Erfahrungen mit diesen Komponenten.

Vielen Dank schon mal

Gruß

Georgesky


----------



## Marbus16 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Komponenten für einen HTPC*

Hast du einen HDTV? Lieber AMD oder Intel? Welches Budget?


----------



## georgesky (19. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Komponenten für einen HTPC*

Hmm... Budget is ne gute Frage... also was muß, das muß, aber mehr ist eben nicht nötig. Ich sag jetzt einfach mal als Obergrenze  800.-- Aber weniger ist eben nicht schlimm.
Nen HD Ready Fernseher hab ich.
Und AMD hab ich ein weing lieber als Intel. Muß aber deshalb nicht zwingend ein AMD sein.


----------



## Marbus16 (19. September 2007)

*AW: Welche Komponenten für einen HTPC*

Also auch mit HDMI-In oder hat der nur VGA/DVI?

Ich würd für AMD folgende Komponenten empfehlen: Abit AN-M2HD, X2 5000+ 65nm, 2GB DDR2-800 MDT Kit. Das Mainboard hat DVI, HDMI und VGA Output und ist eines der stromsparendsten. Die CPU muss sein, fürs encoding von HD-Filmen. Wenns aber schick aussehen soll, nimm am besten das Hiper Media Center Barebone mit einen AM2 Mainboard, druff o.g. Komponenten. Hier musst du dann aber nen Slimline-Laufwerk haben, als HDD reicht ne normale 3,5".

Die restkomponenten solltest du nach eigenem Gusto wählenm, insbesondere das Gehäuse, falls du nicht das Barebone nimmst.


----------

